# Android Radio Upgrade



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Has anyone on here purchased this or heard of anyone who has? 


KRL1022
Chevrolet Cruze Android Touchscreen GPS Navigation Car Stereo

I'm 99% sure the model years are swapped considering I have a '14 and my storage compartment is on the top of dash not the front like the '14 shows. Anyone agree?

Anyways, Based on the pics at the bottom it looks like I can upgrade my small blue/green screen to this and retain everything. Is this to good to be true?


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

My 2014 storage compartment is on top too, that link says until 2012... 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're looking at. It looks like it should fit - however, given the year range, I think it's designed for the Korean-built Cruze. How well it would work in a US-built Cruze, I don't know. And, you'd want to confirm about map data for the US. You wouldn't want to install it and find your lifetime maps is only for Asia. And Android 4.4.4 is a bit old now. Current is 7.1.1. I'm not sure if 4.4.4 is still updated/patched or for how much longer it will be. Not a problem - as long as you never connect it to any kind of a network connection.


----------

